# Chipper in suburban Dublin?



## murphaph (18 Sep 2009)

Anybody have any thoughts on what a chipper in a GOOD location (lots of passing trade and high visibility/easy parking from a distributor road, surrounded by houses too) would be able to turn over in a year? Any ideas of margin?


----------



## Towger (18 Sep 2009)

murphaph said:


> Anybody have any thoughts on what a chipper in a GOOD location (lots of passing trade and high visibility/easy parking from a distributor road, surrounded by houses too) would be able to turn over in a year? Any ideas of margin?



Working class area, lots of passing trade, not too close to houses (complain of the smell and noise late at night), parking etc.


----------



## andrewol (18 Sep 2009)

Margin would be dependant on a few things. Mainly staffing costs as these seem to take up the largest overhead in any Chipper.

All Sales depend on how much footfall outside at mealtimes and after pub closing. 

Are you considering a franchise eg, Eddie Rockets or somthing like that or going with your own name? (some look for upfront payment and will sell you all your ingredients which can put you at a disadvantage in terms of controlling costs)

After that its a case of Property Costs and Overheads. Overheads (outside wages) will be roughly determined by size of property.

Not that helpful but might get you some idea of what figures you need to look at.
Cheers
A.


----------



## murphaph (18 Sep 2009)

It's on the boundary between a large local authority housing area and a middle class area with private houses/apartments. 

We'd be using our own name, not franchised etc. It's be a traditional Fish and Chip shop.


----------



## lightswitch (18 Sep 2009)

Is it within walking distance of either / both areas?  From observation it would seem to me that it is mostly teenagers I have seen in Chip shops, used to frequent them myself a long time ago  
Also noticed quite a few Garda cars over the years outside chippers, probably a good flow of customers from local pubs as well late at night.
Pizza seems to be the big thing these days, from what they charge the margins must be staggering.
I would say rent / rates etc rather than wages would be your biggest outlay.


----------



## Neadyk (18 Sep 2009)

No ideas on margins but consider a delivery service.  My local, traditional chipper has 3 drivers on the go even with a location on the main street.


----------



## andrewol (18 Sep 2009)

lightswitch said:


> I would say rent / rates etc rather than wages would be your biggest outlay.


 
Sorry if im unclear, i meant in a larger scenario where there is a franchisee and the owner is not doing most of the running themselves. After you account for a few staff and PRSI etc costs do mount up, and in terms of paying the owner or a manager to be there if he/she is there all hours of day and night.

Rent - you should be in a strong position to negotiate a good rate there.
Rates - nothing you can do on that one really.

Drivers is a good one, i know some chippers in Cork have started using ordering websites for delivery like eg - justeat.ie (unsure of exact address) or somthing along those lines and it seems popular and to be doing well. Might be worth a look.


----------



## Bolo (25 May 2010)

Hi,

A possible opportunity has come up to buy a takaway (fish and chip) shop. It's situated on a main thoroughfare, as this would be a new venture I would appreciate any relevant advice/questions to ask the current owner.

Thanks
Bolo


----------



## censuspro (26 May 2010)

Ask for the latest set out accounts. Is it a ltd company or a business that you would be buying.

What's to stop you from just setting up yourself and replicating it?


----------



## cyberbob222 (28 Jul 2010)

I have an opportunity to deal with few chippers myself. I do design and print menus for them. I wouldnt like to share many secrets - they keep my business alive, but I can say that some of them do really good. it really depends on their life time and attiitude towards their Clients.
And this is very true - local pub does the job.


----------



## Bob_tg (29 Jul 2010)

Should be near a pub


----------

